# Scharfschützengewehr mit eingebautem Aimbot gehackt



## Jimini (30. Juli 2015)

*Scharfschützengewehr mit eingebautem Aimbot gehackt*

Wie Heise Security und Wired berichten, ist es Hackern gelungen, in die Software des Scharfschützengewehrs TrackingPoint TP 750 einzudringen. 
Das auf Linux basierende System stellt ein Head-Up-Display zur Verfügung, mit welchem das Ziel anvisiert wird. Nach dem Anvisieren wird ein Laserpointer darauf aufgerichtet, das System kann das Ziel also fortan verfolgen. Ab jetzt muss das Ziel nur erneut anvisiert werden, woraufhin das Gewehr automatisch feuert. Damit nicht genug - das System kann selbstverständlich auch die Entfernung, Temperatur, Luftfeuchtigkeit und andere relevante Daten verwerten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle

Das System bietet ferner die Möglichkeit, ein Video des Schusses zu streamen. Hierzu wird eine WLAN-Verbindung aufgebaut, welche mit einem Standardpasswort geschützt ist. Hierüber gelang es Runa Sanvik und Michael Auger, sich mit Root-Rechten mit dem Gewehr zu verbinden. Ab hier war es möglich, Parameter des Gewehrs zu manipulieren, wie etwa das Gewicht der Munition.
Fast selbstverständlich mutet es an, dass auch andere Bereiche des Systems verändert, deaktiviert oder beschädigt werden können. Einzig das ferngesteuerte Abgeben eines Schusses ist nicht möglich, da hierzu der Auslöser manuell betätigt werden muss.

Quellen zum Hack:
- Heise  Security
- Wired
Quellen zum Gewehr:
- Ars Technica
- extremetech.com


----------



## Bandicoot (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Scharfschützengewehr mit eingebautem Aimbot gehackt*

Technisch Interessant, aber im Echten Leben halte ich das für SEHR BEDENKLICH, wobei es nur ein Frage der Zeit war, bis Sowas kommt. Als Waffe an sich Gesehen Cool, Nur muss man dann noch wirklich Schießen können. 
Jeder Depp kann somit einfach Töten!!!


----------



## Zybba (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Scharfschützengewehr mit eingebautem Aimbot gehackt*



Bandicoot schrieb:


> Jeder Depp kann somit einfach Töten!!!


Das geht doch mit anderen Waffen auch?...


----------



## LudwigX (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Scharfschützengewehr mit eingebautem Aimbot gehackt*

Manchmal frag ich mich wer denn für die Sicherheit bei solchen Dingen verantwortlich ist.  
Für  Gewehre im WLAN ein einheitliches Passwort zu verwenden....


----------



## Reap (30. Juli 2015)

*Scharfschützengewehr mit eingebautem Aimbot gehackt*

Denn alles, was die Menschheit braucht sind Waffen und Spielzeuge für diese, yeah!


----------



## Leob12 (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Scharfschützengewehr mit eingebautem Aimbot gehackt*

Eingebauter Aimbot? Solange es keinen Wallhack oder DmgModifier gibt^^


----------



## HeinzNurgmann (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Scharfschützengewehr mit eingebautem Aimbot gehackt*



Jimini schrieb:


> Das System bietet ferner die Möglichkeit, ein Video des Schusses zu streamen.


Also die Möglochkeit, ein Video aufzuzeichenn würde ich ja noch verstehen, aber wieso streaming?


----------



## Jimini (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Scharfschützengewehr mit eingebautem Aimbot gehackt*



HeinzNurgmann schrieb:


> Also die Möglochkeit, ein Video aufzuzeichenn würde ich ja noch verstehen, aber wieso streaming?


Wahrscheinlich, damit ein Einsatzleiter, Ausbilder o.ä. live verfolgen kann, was draußen so abgeht. 

MfG Jimini


----------



## __SadoMaso__ (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Scharfschützengewehr mit eingebautem Aimbot gehackt*



HeinzNurgmann schrieb:


> Also die Möglochkeit, ein Video aufzuzeichenn würde ich ja noch verstehen, aber wieso streaming?



wiki leaks


----------



## DarkMo (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Scharfschützengewehr mit eingebautem Aimbot gehackt*

is das jetz nen echtes gewehr oder eins aus irgend einem spiel? das bild ist leider arg klein geraten ><
aber nuja, gut dass seit jahren gepredigt wird, wie sicher doch linux ist :> vllt reift ja die erkenntnis, dass der mythos "sicher" nur im desintresse der hacker begründet ist


----------



## Jimini (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Scharfschützengewehr mit eingebautem Aimbot gehackt*



DarkMo schrieb:


> is das jetz nen echtes gewehr oder eins aus irgend einem spiel? das bild ist leider arg klein geraten ><
> aber nuja, gut dass seit jahren gepredigt wird, wie sicher doch linux ist :> vllt reift ja die erkenntnis, dass der mythos "sicher" nur im desintresse der hacker begründet ist


Hast du dir einen der Artikel oder zumindest meinen Text durchgelesen? 
Im Wired-Artikel steht:


> But Sandvik and Auger found that they could use a chain of  vulnerabilities in the rifle’s software to take control of those  self-aiming functions. The first of these has to do with the Wi-Fi,  which is off by default, but can be enabled so you can do things like  stream a video of your shot to a laptop or iPad. *When the Wi-Fi is on,  the gun’s network has a default password that allows anyone within Wi-Fi  range to connect to it. From there, a hacker can treat the gun as a  server and access APIs to alter key variables in its targeting  application.*


Auch Linux kann man so verkonfigurieren, dass es unsicher wird. Wer behauptet, Linux wäre prinzipiell sicher, will entweder trollen oder hat keine Ahnung. Und ein WLAN mit einem Standardpasswort ist nunmal nichts, was man als sicher bezeichnen sollte.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Superwip (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Scharfschützengewehr mit eingebautem Aimbot gehackt*



> Also die Möglochkeit, ein Video aufzuzeichenn würde ich ja noch verstehen, aber wieso streaming?



Damit kann man auch z.B. aus der Deckung heraus schießen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Scharfschützengewehr mit eingebautem Aimbot gehackt*

Da ist man dann ja nur hinter dem Gewehr wirklich sicher . Ich finde das ziemlich bedenklich


----------



## 3dSchaltung (3. August 2015)

*AW: Scharfschützengewehr mit eingebautem Aimbot gehackt*

sozusagen der rückstoss von moorhuhn ins real life.


----------



## Superwip (3. August 2015)

*AW: Scharfschützengewehr mit eingebautem Aimbot gehackt*



> Da ist man dann ja nur hinter dem Gewehr wirklich sicher . Ich finde das ziemlich bedenklich



Man ist immer nur hinter dem Gewehr "wirklich" sicher. Bestenfalls, denn es soll ja auch schon vorgekommen sein das Gewehre aufgrund von Fehlfunktionen explodiert sind.

Also merke Jeff Coopers Grundregeln zur Schusswaffensicherheit:


_Alle Schusswaffen sind immer geladen._ Selbst wenn sie es nicht sind, betrachte sie als wenn sie es sind. 
_Richte niemals die Mündung auf etwas, das Du nicht zerstören möchtest._ (Für Fälle, in denen die Waffe ungeladen zu sein scheint, siehe Regel 1.) 
_Halte den Finger abseits des Abrugs, bis die Visierung klar auf das Ziel ausgerichtet ist._ Dies ist die _goldene Regel_. Der Verstoß dagegen ist die Hauptursache für ungewollte Schussabgaben. 
_Identifiziere das Ziel und den Hintergrund._ Schieße nicht auf etwas, das Du nicht positiv identifiziert hast. 

Damit ist man auch beim TrackingPoint auf der sicheren Seite zumal der Abzug betätigt werden muss um die Waffe mechanisch zu entsichern.


----------



## poiu (3. August 2015)

*AW: Scharfschützengewehr mit eingebautem Aimbot gehackt*

Erst heute über dieses TED Video wieder gesprochen

Daniel Suarez: The kill decision shouldn't belong to a robot | TED Talk | TED.com


----------



## kalleklappstuhl (3. August 2015)

*AW: Scharfschützengewehr mit eingebautem Aimbot gehackt*

Das Gewehr gibt es doch schon lange, meine den Artikel dazu vor wenigen Jahren gelesen zu haben.

Die Neuigkeit ist doch nur, dass Leute eine Möglichkeit gefunden haben, es zu hacken...

Edit: 
Hier ist er, von 1/2013: CES in Las Vegas: Das Gewehr Trackingpoint XS1 zielt selbst - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Superwip (4. August 2015)

*AW: Scharfschützengewehr mit eingebautem Aimbot gehackt*



> Erst heute über dieses TED Video wieder gesprochen
> 
> Daniel Suarez: The kill decision shouldn't belong to a robot | TED Talk | TED.com



Was hat das damit zu tun?



> Die Neuigkeit ist doch nur, dass Leute eine Möglichkeit gefunden haben, es zu hacken...



Ja.


----------



## yojinboFFX (4. August 2015)

*AW: Scharfschützengewehr mit eingebautem Aimbot gehackt*

Nicht Waffen töten Menschen-Viren töten Menschen!Was wohl Albert E=MC2 dazu sagen würde?
Gruß Yojinbo


----------



## Jimini (4. August 2015)

*AW: Scharfschützengewehr mit eingebautem Aimbot gehackt*



yojinboFFX schrieb:


> Nicht Waffen töten Menschen-Viren töten Menschen!Was wohl Albert E=MC2 dazu sagen würde?
> Gruß Yojinbo



...wie meinen?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Amon (4. August 2015)

*AW: Scharfschützengewehr mit eingebautem Aimbot gehackt*

Waren das nicht die bekloppten Spinner von der NRA die gesagt haben "Nicht Waffen töten Menschen sondern Menschen töten Menschen"? Oder die mit Sprüchen kommen wie "Wären die Lehrer bewaffnet gewesen wäre das nicht passiert" als dieser Spinner die Schulkinder abgeknallt hat?

Und was hat Einstein damit zu tun? Meinst du das wegen seiner Aussage "Ich weiss nicht mit welchen Waffen der dritte Weltkrieg geführt wird, aber der Krieg danach wird wieder mit Knüppeln und Steinen geführt."?

Ich glaube ja dass das töten in jedem von uns steckt. Nur haben das einige besser unter Kontrolle....


----------



## Superwip (5. August 2015)

*AW: Scharfschützengewehr mit eingebautem Aimbot gehackt*



> Waren das nicht die bekloppten Spinner von der NRA die gesagt haben  "Nicht Waffen töten Menschen sondern Menschen töten Menschen"? Oder die  mit Sprüchen kommen wie "Wären die Lehrer bewaffnet gewesen wäre das  nicht passiert" als dieser Spinner die Schulkinder abgeknallt hat?



Als hätten sie damit nicht recht...


----------



## Leob12 (5. August 2015)

*AW: Scharfschützengewehr mit eingebautem Aimbot gehackt*



Superwip schrieb:


> Als hätten sie damit nicht recht...



Das beziehst du hoffentlich auf den ersten Spruch, oder?


----------



## Mondkind (5. August 2015)

*AW: Scharfschützengewehr mit eingebautem Aimbot gehackt*

Eine Waffe ist ein Mordinstrument. Eine Waffe ist niemals ein Spielzeug. Warum ein Land es zu lässt das Waffen an Kindern ausgehändigt werden können und das sogar Waffen hergestellt werden die Kindern ansprechen sollen, kann und will ich nicht verstehen. Ich erinnere mich an einer Reportage wo eine Amerikanischen Bürgerin auf folgender Aussage: das es in Deutschland ein strenges Waffengesetz gibt und dort kein Bürger eine Waffe trägt, mit folgenden Worten reagierte: ,,Wenn keiner eine Waffe trägt, wie soll man sich dann verteidigen wenn jemand auf einem schießt!? " . Dem ist nichts mehr hinzu zu fügen...


----------



## Superwip (5. August 2015)

*AW: Scharfschützengewehr mit eingebautem Aimbot gehackt*



> Das beziehst du hoffentlich auf den ersten Spruch, oder?



Auf beide.

Zur Forderung nach Waffen an Schulen:

Es geht hier nicht darum eine reguläre Bewaffnung der Lehrer mit Dienstwaffen zu fordern. Die Idee dahinter ist eine ganz andere. Schulen sind in den meisten Bundesstaaten der USA "waffenfreie Zonen".  Das führt dazu das sie leicht angreifbare Ziele sind während Ammokläufer an anderen Orten im allgemeinen damit rechnen müssen das Personen anwesend sind die verdeckt Waffen tragen und gegebenenfalls zurückschießen.

Und genau darum geht es hier: Lehrer die sowieso schon privat Waffen besitzen und diese verdeckt in der Öffentlichkeit tragen dürfen sollen das auch in der Schule tun dürfen. Damit wird nicht nur die Möglichkeit geschaffen das sie sich gegen Ammokläufer wehren können sondern auch ein Abschreckungseffekt erzielt. Man kann im allgemeinen ja davon ausgehen das sich kein Ammokläufer von einem Schild mit der Aufschrift "Gun free zone" aufhalten lässt. Die Waffenfreien Zonen in Schulen sind reine Symbolpolitik und machen diese nicht sicherer- also weg damit!



> Eine Waffe ist niemals ein Spielzeug.



Warum macht das Schießen dann so viel Spaß?



> Warum ein Land es zu lässt das Waffen an Kindern ausgehändigt werden können



Das Schießen ist ein Sport, ein technischer Sport. Und nichtmal ein besonders gefährlicher. Wenn die Kinder lernen verantwortungsvoll mit Waffen umzugehen dann gehen sie auch sicher damit um und das Risiko fällt weg das sie beispielsweise wenn sie eine Waffe finden unvorsichtig damit herumspielen (was der Grund für die allermeisten Unfälle mit Kindern und Waffen ist).

Ich lebe übrigens auch in einem Land in dem Kinder schießen dürfen, jedenfalls auf "behördlich genehmigten Schießstätten" wie es so schön im Waffengesetz heißt (und in gewissen Ausnahmen auch bei der Jagd)- in Österreich. Passiert ist dabei soweit ich weiß nie etwas gröberes. Viel liberaler ist das Gesetz in den USA auch nicht, es ist dort auch etwa nicht erlaubt das sich Kinder selbst Waffen kaufen.

Letztendlich stellt sich auch hier die Frage: Warum sollte man das verbieten? Ein reales Sicherheitsrisiko gibt es dadurch nicht. Andere Sportarten die von vielen Kindern und Jugendlichen ausgeübt werden sind mindestens genauso gefährlich wie etwa das bei uns sehr beliebte Skifahren. Welche Gründe gibt es sonst noch? Politische Korrektheit? Schleichende Umerziehung der Bevölkerung hin zu einem verweichlichten und zum Selbstzweck verkommenen Radikalpazifismus?


----------



## Leob12 (5. August 2015)

*AW: Scharfschützengewehr mit eingebautem Aimbot gehackt*



Superwip schrieb:


> Auf beide.
> Zur Forderung nach Waffen an Schulen:
> Es geht hier nicht darum eine reguläre Bewaffnung der Lehrer mit Dienstwaffen zu fordern. Die Idee dahinter ist eine ganz andere. Schulen sind in den meisten Bundesstaaten der USA "waffenfreie Zonen".  Das führt dazu das sie leicht angreifbare Ziele sind während Ammokläufer an anderen Orten im allgemeinen damit rechnen müssen das Personen anwesend sind die verdeckt Waffen tragen und gegebenenfalls zurückschießen.


Gibt es eine Garantie das die Abschreckung funktioniert? Nein, amerikanische Polizisten sind auch schwer bewaffnet, schreckt das Kriminelle ab? Nein. Ebenso wirkt es nicht abschreckend das in gewissen Bundesstaaten mehrere Waffen im Haus sind. Eingebrochen wird trotzdem. 
Außerdem möchte ich nicht erleben was passiert, wenn ein Querschläger einen Schüler trifft. Auch das kann vorkommen. Mal ganz davon abgesehen das die allermeisten Lehrer keineswegs die Ausbildung haben um im Falle richtig zu reagieren. Dafür reicht kein Kurs mit etwas Praxis und Theorie. 



> Und genau darum geht es hier: Lehrer die sowieso schon privat Waffen besitzen und diese verdeckt in der Öffentlichkeit tragen dürfen sollen das auch in der Schule tun dürfen. Damit wird nicht nur die Möglichkeit geschaffen das sie sich gegen Ammokläufer wehren können sondern auch ein Abschreckungseffekt erzielt. Man kann im allgemeinen ja davon ausgehen das sich kein Ammokläufer von einem Schild mit der Aufschrift "Gun free zone" aufhalten lässt. Die Waffenfreien Zonen in Schulen sind reine Symbolpolitik und machen diese nicht sicherer- also weg damit!


Wenn ich meinem Leben sowieso ein Ende setzen will, dann lass ich mich von einem Lehrer, der eventuell eine Waffe trägt auch nicht abschrecken. 



> Warum macht das Schießen dann so viel Spaß?


Es bleibt trotzdem eine Waffe und ist kein Spielzeug. 




> Das Schießen ist ein Sport, ein technischer Sport. Und nichtmal ein besonders gefährlicher. Wenn die Kinder lernen verantwortungsvoll mit Waffen umzugehen dann gehen sie auch sicher damit um und das Risiko fällt weg das sie beispielsweise wenn sie eine Waffe finden unvorsichtig damit herumspielen (was der Grund für die allermeisten Unfälle mit Kindern und Waffen ist).


Schießen ist sicher gefährlicher als die allermeisten anderen Sportarten. Kinder sind Kinder, das Risiko fällt niemals weg. Selbst Erwachsenen, die jahrelang mit Waffen zu tun haben machen Fehler. Das ist menschlich, bei Kindern kommt noch Leichtsinn, Übermut und Neugier hinzu. Das kann ja alles auch bei Erwachsenen hinzukommen. 
Waffen sind kein Spielzeug und gehören nicht in die Hände von Kindern, fertig. Genug Unglücke hat es ja in der Hinsicht schon gegeben. 



> Letztendlich stellt sich auch hier die Frage: Warum sollte man das verbieten? Ein reales Sicherheitsrisiko gibt es dadurch nicht. Andere Sportarten die von vielen Kindern und Jugendlichen ausgeübt werden sind mindestens genauso gefährlich wie etwa das bei uns sehr beliebte Skifahren. Welche Gründe gibt es sonst noch? Politische Korrektheit? Schleichende Umerziehung der Bevölkerung hin zu einem verweichlichten und zum Selbstzweck verkommenen Radikalpazifismus?


Hä? Was hat diese Verschwörungstheorie jetzt damit zu tun? Allein eine Waffe im Haus ist ein Sicherheitsrisiko.


----------



## Amon (5. August 2015)

*AW: Scharfschützengewehr mit eingebautem Aimbot gehackt*

Hauptsache völlig antiquierte Gesetze behalten....


----------



## Superwip (5. August 2015)

*AW: Scharfschützengewehr mit eingebautem Aimbot gehackt*



> Gibt es eine Garantie das die Abschreckung funktioniert?



Nein. Man sollte eber für die Sinnhaftigkeit eines Verbots argumentieren und nicht dagegen.



> Es bleibt trotzdem eine Waffe und ist kein Spielzeug.



Na ja. Eine Waffe ist und bleibt eine Waffe aber sie kann auch als "Spielzeug" bzw. "Sportgerät" verwendet werden. Und das ist nicht zwangsläufig verantwortungslos. Auch nicht wenn Kinder beteiligt sind.



> Schießen ist sicher gefährlicher als die allermeisten anderen Sportarten.



Das ist Unsinn; Quelle?

Die meisten der sehr wenigen Unfälle passieren durch grobe Fahrlässigkeit.



> Kinder sind Kinder, das Risiko fällt niemals weg. Selbst Erwachsenen,  die jahrelang mit Waffen zu tun haben machen Fehler. Das ist menschlich,  bei Kindern kommt noch Leichtsinn, Übermut und Neugier hinzu. Das kann  ja alles auch bei Erwachsenen hinzukommen.



Man sollte Kinder nicht unterschätzen. Sie sind nicht prinzipiell verantwortungslos. Neugier und Übermut sollte man eher unter kontrollierten Bedingungen befriedigen als durch Verbote abwürgen denn dabei kommt schlechtestenfalls nichts gutes heraus.



> Allein eine Waffe im Haus ist ein Sicherheitsrisiko.



Eine Waffe im Haus ist genau dann ein Sicherheitsrisiko wenn sie in falschen Händen ist. Aber das kann man wirkungsvoll verhindern. Ansonsten trägt sie -offensichtlich- zur Sicherheit bei.



> Hauptsache völlig antiquierte Gesetze behalten....



Seit wann ist Freiheit "antiquiert"?


----------



## Amon (5. August 2015)

*AW: Scharfschützengewehr mit eingebautem Aimbot gehackt*

Ahso. Also wenn jeder schwer bewaffnet rum laufen darf ist das für dich Freiheit? Wenn man einfach jemanden abknallen darf wenn er einem in den Vorgarten läuft ist das für dich Freiheit? Nichts ist antiquierter als der erste Zusatz zur Verfassung der USA.


----------



## Superwip (5. August 2015)

*AW: Scharfschützengewehr mit eingebautem Aimbot gehackt*



> Ahso. Also wenn jeder schwer bewaffnet rum laufen darf ist das für dich Freiheit?



Dinge tun dürfen solange man andere damit nicht unmittelbar beeinträchtigt ist für mich Freiheit. Für seine eigene Sicherheit selbst sorgen dürfen ist ein elementarer Bestandteil.



> Wenn man einfach jemanden abknallen darf wenn er einem in den Vorgarten läuft



Anderes Thema und wo darf man das? Ein solches Land ist mir nicht bekannt.



> Nichts ist antiquierter als der erste Zusatz zur Verfassung der USA.



“_Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion,  or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of  speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to  assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances._”

„Der Kongress darf kein Gesetz erlassen, das die Einführung einer  Staatsreligion zum Gegenstand hat, die freie Religionsausübung  verbietet, die Rede- oder Pressefreiheit oder das Recht des Volkes  einschränkt, sich friedlich zu versammeln und die Regierung durch  Petition um Abstellung von Missständen zu ersuchen.“


----------



## Leob12 (5. August 2015)

*AW: Scharfschützengewehr mit eingebautem Aimbot gehackt*



Superwip schrieb:


> Anderes Thema und wo darf man das? Ein solches Land ist mir nicht bekannt.



US-Notwehr-Gesetze: Lizenz zum Töten - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Betritt jemand widerrechtlich dein Grundstück, darfst du dich in manchen Bundesstaaten verteidigen, auch mit Waffengewalt. Zum Rest schreibe ich später was.


----------



## Superwip (5. August 2015)

*AW: Scharfschützengewehr mit eingebautem Aimbot gehackt*



> US-Notwehr-Gesetze: Lizenz zum Töten - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> Betritt jemand widerrechtlich dein Grundstück, darfst du dich in manchen  Bundesstaaten verteidigen, auch mit Waffengewalt. Zum Rest schreibe ich  später was.



SPON als quelle? Fein...

Tatsächlich sieht die Sache anders aus.

Bei uns in Österreich oder auch in Deutschland gilt bei der Notwehr im Wesentlichen folgendes:
"Es ist erlaubt, sich der Verteidigung zu bedienen, die notwendig ist, um einen gegenwärtigen oder unmittelbar drohenden rechtswidrigen Angriff auf Leben, Gesundheit, körperliche Unversehrtheit, Freiheit oder Vermögen von sich oder einem anderen abzuwehren. Die Handlung ist jedoch nicht gerechtfertigt, wenn es offensichtlich ist, dass dem Angegriffenen bloß ein geringer Nachteil droht und die Verteidigung, insbesondere wegen der Schwere der zur Abwehr nötigen Beeinträchtigung des Angreifers, unangemessen ist.

Notwehrüberschreitung, die lediglich aus Bestürzung, Furcht oder Schrecken geschieht, ist nur dann strafbar, wenn die Überschreitung auf Fahrlässigkeit beruht und die fahrlässige Handlung mit Strafe bedroht ist."

Und zudem: "das Recht muss dem Unrecht nicht weichen" sprich man darf sich (oder sein Eigentum!) auch dann mit Gewalt verteidigen wenn man alternativ auch fliehen könnte.

Das war "schon immer" so, deshalb wird nicht darüber diskutiert.



In den USA sieht das etwas anders aus. Dort gilt dort nur die Verteidigung des eigenen Lebens als Notwehr. Der Grundsatz "Recht muss dem Unrecht nicht weichen" existiert zudem nicht. Damit ist das Notwehrrecht dort viel restriktiver als bei uns in Mitteleuropa üblich. In einigen Bundesstaaten wurden jedoch Gesetze erlassen welche das Notwehrrecht erweitern und im Wesentlichen auf mitteleuropäisches Niveau bringen. Kern dieser Gesetze ist die "Castle doctrine" die es erlaubt beispielsweise einen Einbrecher zu konfrontieren und falls er daraufhin angreift zu erschießen auch wenn man alternativ fliehen hätte können. Das entspricht im Wesentlichen unserem Grundsatz "das Recht muss dem Unrecht nicht weichen".

Nun sind diese Gesetze in vielen Bundesstaaten jedoch noch ziemlich jung, oft erst wenige Jahre alt. Aus diesem Grund und wohl nur aus diesem Grund werden sie in der Öffentlichkeit kontrovers diskutiert. Waffengegner werfen dabei gerne übliche wie unsinnige Argumente in den Raum wonach gleich die Anarchie ausbrechen würde wenn man solche Gesetze einführt. Diese Diskussion schwappt natürlich auch nach Europa über wo in den Medien gerne wie unreflektiert über die böse amerikanische Waffenkultur geschimpft wird.

Das diese Gesetze es -wie auch unsere Notwehrgesetze- nicht erlauben z.B. jemanden der nur Hausfriedensbruch begeht einfach ohne Vorwarnung über den Haufen zu schießen zeigt etwa dieser bekannte Fall:
USA : Direns Todesschütze schuldig gesprochen | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Amon (5. August 2015)

*AW: Scharfschützengewehr mit eingebautem Aimbot gehackt*

Ok, mein Fehler, habe mich mit dem Zusatz vertan. War mir eigentlich sicher dass es der erste war der den Besitz von Waffen regelt.

Sicherheit also. Ok, ich frage mich wie ich mittlerweile 41 Jahre in diesem Land überleben konnte ohne ständig eine Waffe bei mir zu haben. Ich frage mich auch wie die restlichen 80 Millionen unbewaffneten in diesem Land überleben konnten.


----------



## Superwip (5. August 2015)

*AW: Scharfschützengewehr mit eingebautem Aimbot gehackt*



> Sicherheit also. Ok, ich frage mich wie ich mittlerweile 41 Jahre in  diesem Land überleben konnte ohne ständig eine Waffe bei mir zu haben.  Ich frage mich auch wie die restlichen 80 Millionen unbewaffneten in  diesem Land überleben konnten.



-Es geht nicht nur ums Überleben
-Nicht alle Menschen sind gleich gefährdet; (nur) besonders gefährdeten das eine Erlaubnis zum Waffenbesitz bzw. Waffentragen zu erteilen ist praktisch zwangsweise willkürlich; zu den möglichen Gefahren gehören insbesondere auch Gewalt in der Familie, Gewalttätiger (Ex-)Freund,... man kennt es ja
-Die Gefahr kann auch "von oben"=vom Staat kommen
-Die Zeiten können härter werden- erfahrungsgemäß werden die Gesetze dem nicht in Richtung einer Liberalisierung der Waffengesetze angepasst sondern eher ein _Polizeistaat_ aufgebaut um für "Sicherheit" zu sorgen
-Freiheit braucht keine Begründung; Staatlicher Zwang, Verbote brauchen eine Begründung

Erst vor knapp zwei Wochen hab ich selbst beispielsweise bei mir Zuhause einen Einbrecher mit vorgehaltener Waffe in die Flucht geschlagen (leider ist er, wie ich erst später bemerkt habe nicht ohne Beute geflohen...). Als ich die Polizei gerufen habe bin ich erstmal eine Minute in der Warteschleife gehangen und anschließend hat es nochmal gute 15 Minuten gedauert bis der Streifenwagen da war; wäre der Einbrecher zufällig gewaltbereit und ich unbewaffnet gewesen hätte das übel ausgehen können. Bis dahin habe ich die bewaffnete Selbstverteidigung auch als etwas angesehen das mich jedenfalls nicht persönlich betrifft; heute sehe ich das anders.

Ich denke mittlerweile auch: Es war schon mal sicherer in unserem Land. Und was die Zukunft in dieser Hinsicht bringt kann niemand sagen.

Beachtlich ist auch wieder auf die USA bezogen: Dort gibt es freilich auch sicherere und weniger sichere Gegenden. Und nicht jeder kann sich aussuchen wo er wohnt. Nicht ohne Grund geben dort Leute auch für ganz andere Sicherheitsmaßnahmen viel Geld aus siehe etwa "gated communitys" sprich Wohnsiedlungen die von einem Sicherheitszaun umgeben sind und von einem bewaffneten Sicherheitsdienst bewacht werden. Aber so etwas kann sich auch nicht jeder leisten. Beachtlich ist das in den USA vor allem Städtische Ballungszentren Zentren der Kriminalität und insbesondere auch der bewaffneten Kriminalität sind. Gleichzeitig sind die Waffengesetze oft allerdings in genau diesen Bundesstaaten als Reaktion darauf besonders streng- sie sind aber völlig wirkungslos da sie von den Kriminellen einfach ignoriert werden. Wobei es sich hier hauptsächlich um organisiertes Verbrechen handelt von Gangs bzw. Banden bis hin zur Mafia; das solche Organisationen immer illegale Waffen beschaffen können ist offensichtlich- die Politiker hält das nicht davon ab mit strengeren Waffengesetzen auf die Probleme zu reagieren da die in jüngerer Vergangenheit üblicherweise waffenfeindlichen Demokraten aufgrund ihrer Sozialpolitik in genau diesen Ballungszentren ihre Hochburgen haben.

Wie auch immer das ist ein ziemlich USA-spezifisches Phänomän.


----------



## Amon (5. August 2015)

*AW: Scharfschützengewehr mit eingebautem Aimbot gehackt*

Also mir wäre es neu dass man wenn man die 110 wählt in einer Warteschleife landet...

Strenge Waffengesetze in den USA?! Da kannst du Waffen im WalMart kaufen wie hierzulande Seife im Aldi! Und genau das ist doch das Problem. Du kommst nirgends einfacher an Waffen als in den Staaten. Was meinst du wie die Mordrate in den USA sinken würde wenn man allen Amerikanern ihre Knarren weg nehmen und das ganze so wie hier handhaben würde.


----------



## Superwip (6. August 2015)

*AW: Scharfschützengewehr mit eingebautem Aimbot gehackt*



> Also mir wäre es neu dass man wenn man die 110 wählt in einer Warteschleife landet...



Schon probiert? Vermutlich nicht? Und wenn ja wann das letzte Mal?

Vielleicht ist die 110 auch besser besetzt, ich hab  die 133 gewählt.



> Strenge Waffengesetze in den USA?! Da kannst du Waffen im WalMart kaufen  wie hierzulande Seife im Aldi! Und genau das ist doch das Problem. Du  kommst nirgends einfacher an Waffen als in den Staaten.



Bei uns in Österreich kann man jedenfalls bestimmte Langwaffen (Schrotflinten ohne Repetiermechanismus, nicht-automatische/halbautomatische Gewehre) auch praktisch "einfach so" kaufen. Und rein rechtlich betrachtet könnte auch jeder Supermarkt Waffen verkaufen wenn er einen Büchsenmacher anstellt.

In der Schweiz sieht es ähnlich aus.

Dennoch gibt es in Relation zur Bevölkerung nicht nennenswert mehr Kriminalität als in Deutschland- auch nicht mit Schusswaffen.



> Was meinst du wie die Mordrate in den USA sinken würde wenn man allen  Amerikanern ihre Knarren weg nehmen und das ganze so wie hier handhaben  würde.



Gar nicht.

Der Grund für die relativ hohe Mordrate in den USA ist nicht die liberale Waffengesetzgebung sondern die Bandenkriminalität in gewissen Gebieten gewisser urbaner Ballungsräume (Bandenkriege und Morde an verfeindeten Bandenmitgliedern inklusive "Kollateralschäden",...). Das Problem sind hier nicht Waffen, das Problem sind regelrechte _kriminelle Subkulturen_ die es in manchen Städten gibt. Bei uns ist das weniger verbreitet aber es gibt auch in Europa vergleichbares und wie man hört zunehmend auch in Deutschland *hust* Berlin *hust* auch wenn die Situation in Deutschland wohl noch nirgendwo mit gewissen "Hotspots" in den USA zu vergleichen ist. Eine zukünftig zunehmend negative Entwicklung in Deutschland ist aber nicht auszuschließen.

Amokläufe dagegen sind letztendlich nicht mehr als statistisch irrelevante Einzelfälle die in Relation zur Größe der Bevölkerung nicht wesentlich häufiger sind als etwa in Deutschland. Auch Morde im Familiären Umfeld usw. sind nicht wesentlich häufiger.

Beachtlich ist: Seit Anfang der 1990er Jahre ist die Mordrate und die Gewaltkriminalität in den USA erheblich zurückgegangen obwohl die Einwohnerzahl im selben Zeitraum deutlich gestiegen ist. Weder verschärfungen noch Lockerungen der Waffengesetze unter verschiedenen Demokratischen oder Republikanischen Präsidenten oder innerhalb von Bundesstaaten hatten auf diesen Trend eine signifikante Auswirkung. Positiv dürfte sich eher die zunehmende Auflösung der Ghettos und die zunehmend bessere Integration von ethischen Randgruppen in das (legale) Wirtschaftsleben ausgewirkt haben die in diesem Zeitraum stattgefunden hat.

Die Erfahrung aus anderen Ländern wie etwa Großbritannien hat gezeigt das auch eine drastische Verschärfung der Waffengesetze die Mordrate praktisch nicht beeinflusst da man das organisierte Verbrechen nicht durch strengere Gesetze entwaffnen kann. Morde außerhalb des Kriminellen Milieus, etwa im Familienumfeld,  können genauso gut auch ohne Schusswaffen begangen werden.


----------



## IluBabe (6. August 2015)

*AW: Scharfschützengewehr mit eingebautem Aimbot gehackt*



Amon schrieb:


> Ok, mein Fehler, habe mich mit dem Zusatz vertan. War mir eigentlich sicher dass es der erste war der den Besitz von Waffen regelt.
> 
> Sicherheit also. Ok, ich frage mich wie ich mittlerweile 41 Jahre in diesem Land überleben konnte ohne ständig eine Waffe bei mir zu haben. Ich frage mich auch wie die restlichen 80 Millionen unbewaffneten in diesem Land überleben konnten.


Das ist einfach nur zynisch gegenüber allen die an Gewaltverbrechen gestorben sind.



Amon schrieb:


> Also mir wäre es neu dass man wenn man die 110 wählt in einer Warteschleife landet...
> 
> Strenge Waffengesetze in den USA?! Da kannst du Waffen im WalMart kaufen wie hierzulande Seife im Aldi! Und genau das ist doch das Problem. Du kommst nirgends einfacher an Waffen als in den Staaten. Was meinst du wie die Mordrate in den USA sinken würde wenn man allen Amerikanern ihre Knarren weg nehmen und das ganze so wie hier handhaben würde.


Wenn man nur Dünnpfiff erzählt bekommt, kommt auch nur Dünnpfiff an anderer Stelle raus, wie hier. Es ist echt nicht zum aushalten wie viele Desinformierte rumbrabbeln über Waffengesetze.

In Frankreich kannst du genauso im Supermarkt dir ne Flinte kaufen. Und in der Schweiz hat jeder zweite ne Knarre im Haus. Deswegen ist die Mordrate auch nicht auf dem Niveau der USA. Die haben nen anderes Problem, und nein Waffen sind es definitiv nicht.


----------



## Jimini (9. August 2015)

*AW: Scharfschützengewehr mit eingebautem Aimbot gehackt*

Ich verstehe schlichtweg nicht, wie man der Meinung sein kann, eine  Schusswaffe sei - egal ob als Sportgerät oder als Werkzeug oder  als...Waffe - nicht unsicherer als andere Sportgeräte. Oder inwiefern  Zweifel daran bestehen können. Es ist nunmal ungleich schwerer, jemanden  (oder sich selbst) mit einem Ball oder einem Reck oder einem  Schraubenzieher zu töten als mit einer Schusswaffe.

Ebenso kann  ich die Aussage nicht nachvollziehen, die hohe Mordrate in den USA sei  nicht auf die Verbreitung von Schusswaffen, sondern "nur" auf  Bandenkriminalität zurückzuführen. Natürlich haben die USA ein immenses  Gang-Problem. Ja, es gibt Gebiete, in denen teilweise  bürgerkriegsähnliche Zustände herrschen. Aber Meinung nach erleichtert  eine Schusswaffe das Töten nunmal extrem.
Ich sehe es so: eine Schusswaffe KANN relativ sicher konzipiert und gehandhabt werden. Aber WENN dann mal was passiert, dann sind die Auswirkungen mitunter verheerend. Von daher ist das gern genutzte Argument, eine Waffe sei ein Werkzeug, in meinen Augen einfach nicht haltbar.



IluBabe schrieb:


> Wenn man nur Dünnpfiff erzählt bekommt, kommt auch nur Dünnpfiff an anderer Stelle raus, wie hier. Es ist echt nicht zum aushalten wie viele Desinformierte rumbrabbeln über Waffengesetze.


Bitte den Umgangston etwas zurückschrauben. Danke!

MfG Jimini


----------



## Kuhprah (9. August 2015)

*AW: Scharfschützengewehr mit eingebautem Aimbot gehackt*

Hat mal jemand Zahlen da vie viele Verletzte/Tote es in diversen Sportarten gibt und die Anzahl derer die sie ausüben (vielleicht in Verletzungen/Tote pro 10.000) und das dann mit denen aus Schützenvereinen vergleichen, wie viele da in D pro Jahr erschossen bzw. angeschossen werden?  

Schade nur dass bei so Themen immer die Leute am lautesten schreien die ihre Informationen ausm TV und der Bild ziehen 

Um zum Thema zurück zu kommen.. wäre natürlich ne klasse Leistung wenn die ein WLAN gehackt haben das einfach mal zu testzwecken installiert wurde um zu gucken obs und wies geht... dafür würde ich auch die aller höchste Sicherheitsstufe nehmen und extremen Aufwand betreiben damit bloss niemand da was gucken kann....


----------

